# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My 39th Bday dinner at Chuys with muddin friends
2. My Mom with her dog ******, Beandeer, Christmas dinner at Moms house pics
3. Myself, wife, daughter, sis n law
4. Nephew, his soon to be, sis n law, brother
5. My 2 brothers
6. Kids table
7. My son with Santa

My Dad would have been very happy to see everyone together, hope he was with us


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few old hunting pics. Home made hog trap we made, it worked! Notice the bar onfront. We caught a cow the first day, lol. I used to do a lot of hog hunting. It had crapped all over the place trying to get out, it was a mess!


----------



## henryg (Jul 1, 2011)

Great Pics. Never seen a hog trap quite like that, but it seems to have worked.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

henryg said:


> Great Pics. Never seen a hog trap quite like that, but it seems to have worked.


Lol thanks. We didnt buy anything. Everything there was scrap. Notice the foot pedal under the branches


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

What was left of our storage shed after that little storm we had.
My nephew helping me get started on a small hog trap.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

old pic... my boy's first big catch


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Brave kitty :smile:

Yote checking out the decoys last Sunday

Old landmark

Defragging the girls computer :biggrin:

Fresh turnips and mustard greens


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Toweliban dog


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

me and my wife got married last friday 

our twins on the way


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hood rat


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*Good times at a freinds ranch*

1. Desi's first deer.
2. Turkey time
3. Sherrif Desi
4. feeder action


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Little nephew growing up!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Desi' 12th birthday party last week.









Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

we spent Christmas, my birthday and New Years in Bali...pretty cool place...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Some Christmas stuff


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Saw this on the way home Monday.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Randomness

1.) How some college students view our fair state... LOL!

2.) A little Christmas Love! TTUoutlaw loves his mama and sis!

3.) The Redhead

4.) What's the 2cool verdict? It has my vote!

5 & 6.) ********* copper thieves have hit me twice! Fortunately they did it before I closed on these 2 houses so the sellers have to pay to replace!:biggrin:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a cowboy poet friend. He is a little overweight. This is his nephew Aston, and his imitation of his favorite uncle


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Not too many pictures from me for this last week. Yeah, that streak of beautiful days? I worked pretty much every one.

Kids building crafts at Home Deopt










USCG helo beating the pattern SVFR before the fog set in


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My daughter playing with the camera on the Mac.
Beautiful young 10 point
My cousin in Aransas Pass got back into painting
Need extra seating for the up coming Hog hunt :biggrin:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I am the great Cornholio!



















-Nick


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a couple from last Sunday.

















Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Drum Hole*

Drum hole before the rig was removed


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

atcNick said:


> I am the great Cornholio!...-Nick


Cornholio!!! Thanks for helping me spew coffee! :rotfl:


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*2011 Brazoria County Fair*

Champion English Steer


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

GOT EM' said:


> me and my wife got married last friday
> 
> our twins on the way


They get bigger! This is my wife and our twins at 14!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

FATfisherman said:


> Here's a couple from last Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was Photo Shopped Mike! Everyone knows you can only catch Gaftop off that pier!!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hawk after he flew into our window. 
Took him about 10 minutes to "come to"
Koda's goofy smile
Clock tower in the Quadrangle at Fort Sam Houston


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Duck Hunting with the Wife and Twitch*

Matagorda


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> That was Photo Shopped Mike! Everyone knows you can only catch Gaftop off that pier!!


I would have loved to be wading but my brother wanted to take niece so Sylvan Beach pier is where we ended up. This hog caught me off guard because I wasn't expecting anything. She went 26 1/2" 6lbs on the boga. She was released.

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Deuce doing what he LOVES.

20 min 3 man

Ducks

Ugly sweater party


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

A few from the Mall of the Mainland. They have been working 24/7 to get it back open by this weekend.

Roof line top left









Flag pole, they are fiberglass.









Tilt game room has been closed for some time, took the hardest hit. 


















Dehumidifying the place









Water everywhere









Roof and roof line jacked up


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Texans Tailgate and game last weekend!!
11AM at Reliant w prime Tailgate space
Tailgate crew
Earl was there
Texans Defense
A 3rd quarter snack
Texans Offense
Celebrating a Texans WIN!!!!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

TG2 and her new Filson hat

The way cornbread should be

Prime rib from the Big Easy

New Year's dinner for luck and money!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Fresh turnips and mustard greens


Geezzuus, Man !!! That's 'Prison Food'..... gaaaggghhhhh !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I just love these pic's of my girl hooked up! :mpd:


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Pics*

1&2 My Daughter visiting her brother on his Birthday
3 New Grandson
4 New calf


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Go Texans!*

Matthew and I watching a Texans game.
The Playoffs!


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

A nice young eight


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Tim*

Here's a great picture of My nephew Timothy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Caught some.. Cooked Some*

Hole in the sky that turned blue with broken glass water

Feech done right Half shell and cilantro lemon caper sauce with some cilantro green onion butter.

Book my 15 yr old is most interested in... :headknock


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Capt. Dave is the only person out there that can make me hungry as I'm sitting eating a huge plate of food


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

southpaw said:


> Capt. Dave is the only person out there that can make me hungry as I'm sitting eating a huge plate of food


 DITTO:brew2:


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Man Capt......... It almost looks to good to eat.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*My Mija*

Made my 15 yr old Daughter a DVD slideshow of some of the places we been and with most of the feech she caught and animals hunted. I/ll post a few

Priceless feeling of being a Dad... i could do this all day.. ( lunch hour anyway ) lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*# 2*

San Luis Pass

Big Sur

Lippids flowers in N.H.

Klever a young pup enjoying some ravioli ..

3 of the best ( Daughter, Klever and Da Boat )

Yee haw, First independent hunt...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

southpaw said:


> Capt. Dave is the only person out there that can make me hungry as I'm sitting eating a huge plate of food





TIMBOv2 said:


> DITTO:brew2:





jhen said:


> Man Capt......... It almost looks to good to eat.


Thanks . If I have to cook, I'm a cooking something good n fresh.. Even if I have to catch, kill or plant it.. LOL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*One more*

3 months at the beach

Kings Cayon Ca. 
Yosemite Jr park ranger .. Watch out...

On her own sking.. Once a year crash course in fashion pool gloves

Mt Washington N.H.

Swim Race.. look who won

Nice Red and yes its a feech..lol


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Trout Support - Rainbow Edition


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Daughter #3, New Year's Day 2012 enjoying some fresh air


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Tailgating playoff game #1


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Makin'em hate it ... !


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

My daughter won first place in her division for art entered by the school in a HLSR contest.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Hunting after X-mas*

Good times


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this afternoon


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

South of the border madness.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

TheSampsonator said:


> South of the border madness.


Love the dolphin pic.... that's awesome!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

El Rojo


----------

